# Wig wag for parking lights?



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

Well my brother-n-law just gave me an almost new wig wag box, and I know I can't run them on my head lights, so since I have them I wanna use them, so Im thinking my parking lights? any1 ever do this?


----------



## ultimate plow (Jul 2, 2002)

Id say red neck. Not worth it.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

how about fogs?
or reverse lights?


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

grec-o-face;865768 said:


> how about fogs?
> or reverse lights?


Get yourself some Amber flood/fog lights... Hook up a 3 position switch. That way you can run them on Solid or flip the switch and get the power to the wig-wags and your all set. 2 options for the price of one!

You mount the switch on a dedicated power line before you get to the wig-wag. Make sure you put an inline fuse in.


----------



## grec-o-face (Jul 7, 2009)

Pirsch;865863 said:


> Get yourself some Amber flood/fog lights... Hook up a 3 position switch. That way you can run them on Solid or flip the switch and get the power to the wig-wags and your all set. 2 options for the price of one!
> 
> You mount the switch on a dedicated power line before you get to the wig-wag. Make sure you put an inline fuse in.


I like it!!!


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

ok but I already have a 48" code3 w/ 5 rotaters, amber sweeps, take downs & alleys , plus 6 strobes, 2 in head lamps, 2 in reverse & 2 in 3rd brake light, maybe it is red neck!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

cameo89;866161 said:


> ok but I already have a 48" code3 w/ 5 rotaters, amber sweeps, take downs & alleys , plus 6 strobes, 2 in head lamps, 2 in reverse & 2 in 3rd brake light, maybe it is red neck!


Damn....Your lit up except for the sides...Do you have running boards?

If you do...Think about mounting some lights on the running boards.... say like 4 marker lights on each side. put them on the horizontal between the step and the cab of the vehicle. when you wire the lights set it up like headlights... 2 on each side instead of the headlights... you'll have enough work a total of 8 lights with the wig-wag... this will give you more side protection and if your sitting on a scene it will look cool. I'm just hope'n that you have duel batteries and a hvy duty alternator on that thing with so many lights on it!

**oo oo** **** ****etc... ( <---Flash Patterns --->) or *o*o o*o* **** ****

You could always sell it to some other person needing lighting...install it for him and they'll be greatful plus... payup or


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

cameo89;866161 said:


> ok but I already have a 48" code3 w/ 5 rotaters, amber sweeps, take downs & alleys , plus 6 strobes, 2 in head lamps, 2 in reverse & 2 in 3rd brake light, maybe it is red neck!


Down in this section oh Ohio...We call it ... KD... But hey it's your baby! :salute:


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

KD? what does that mean? I do like the side marker idea too.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

No runnig boards! but I like the idea, mayde I could mount sum lights to the side of my truck tool box? yes I have 2 batts, not sure what amp. alt. yet, but no problems as of yet!


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

masternate42;866347 said:


> KD? what does that mean? I do like the side marker idea too.


KD stands for Ketchup D*ck... where the person has so many lights on a vehical they need an extra battery and alternator due to the amp draw. When they turn on the lights the airplanes get blinded.

This was an old saying in our area from back in the 70's


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

cameo89;866362 said:


> No runnig boards! but I like the idea, mayde I could mount sum lights to the side of my truck tool box? yes I have 2 batts, not sure what amp. alt. yet, but no problems as of yet!


How about putting a bunch of the lights on the sides and the back of your tool box and run the wig-wags to them!

Ground Effects! There you go!


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

i would not use it on the tail lights. they do make a special flasher with the diodes and the such to keep power from feeding back into the vehicle


----------



## Pirsch (Jun 1, 2007)

yeah put some lights on the back and sides of your box 2 on the sides. use some LED's if that's practical for you...But with that amount of lighting you should be good except low on the sides.


----------



## cameo89 (Dec 8, 2007)

I dont think its legal to run them in my tail lights or head lamps due to the wig wag alternats, it will look to much like a safty vehical, cop, fire, ems, ect. maybe I will leave well enuff alone!


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

e-mail me if you want to trade it for something..


----------

